
Platform Control - tortilla
http://www.markbernstein.org/Apr10/PlatformControl.html
======
doron
Had it not been for all the work done before on freeBSD or the mach kernel
design, if the industry needed to rely on the heavy hand of Patent hounds and
closed system advocates, the reincarnation of Apple would not be possible.
Indeed, Google its current chief rival, could not scale to what is today, if
the reliance on open technologies was not to be found.

Apple is playing a delicate balance between its business interests and the
support of the industry as a whole, it releases code to the benefit of the
public, I am of the personal opinion that it is not enough.

Like Microsoft before it, we know what the pursuit of the ever higher balance
sheet, control of market, can do to innovation and technologies. I think
everybody hopes that Apple will not go to that extreme, but the lawsuit
against HTC, and the extreme paranoid secrecy in which apple conducts itself
gives pause, and make people rightly suspicious.

Of course, in the issue of Flash, it seems fairly clear, proprietary
technology company can block another proprietary technology. But the language
used in the 3.3.1 is so broad it engulfs other possibilities as well, it is
the future of other development platforms that is of concern, not just flash.

------
ZeroGravitas
John Gruber clearly has some kind of ego-search thing that tells him about
every article that mentions his name or links to him.

Just because he then links back to every fluff article that agrees with him
doesn't mean we need to.

